# which african do you like best



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

okay, my other post didnt go in the direction i planned , so lets try this one.

pretty simple, what african cichlid do you like best? what makes it best for you?

what one do you hate most?

got any pics of your favorite?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i'd have a hard time choosing between the labeotropheus genus, and the cynotilapia genus

i pretty much love all the fish in each of those groups

cynos are gorgeous fish, great personalties, and their small size makes them extremely versitile for mbuna

labeos are unique, love the physiology of them, a lot of great colors, and i just love watching them graze on algae all day


----------



## rileyabsher (Sep 13, 2010)

idk why but when i first got my cichlids i liked the red zebra but im new too this but i really started likein the bumblebee cichlid lately. i try takin pics but all mine are still small ad hard for my camera to capture but iv got a couple vids. still tryin to learn more about the ph gh and kh levels in the tank so any tips help me out


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

YAY! i am glad to see what others like... :thumb:

i dont know all of the cichlids myself yet either, hopefully this will be an active post and we will see alot of the different cichlids and what makes them liked.

i like the zebras too. i seem to be attracted to the blue cichlids, dont know why. i like my blue ahli and the acei.

there are so many fish. We Need To See More! :dancing:


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

rileyabsher said:


> idk why but when i first got my cichlids i liked the red zebra but im new too this but i really started likein the bumblebee cichlid lately. i try takin pics but all mine are still small ad hard for my camera to capture but iv got a couple vids. still tryin to learn more about the ph gh and kh levels in the tank so any tips help me out


if your tap water is 7.5+ ph don't mess with it. gh and kh just measure how soft or hard water is. if you bath tube and shower head have a lot of build up on it you have hard water. another way is your tank when the water level drop do to evaporation there should be some stuff on the inside glass if not it soft water if it is then hard water. but a gh and kh test kit will help a lot too.

i haven't keep different cichlids. i just started but i like my p. nyererei mwanza and afra cobue. but i like to keep others too someday. i just don't like the yellow labs a lot of my frineds have them :lol: . so i wanna keep different kind then my friends. but i'm really into rare cichlids. i'm studying be become a marine biology i just love new species, hard to get species, and rare species. i wonder what they call a person who study both freshwater and saltwater? i know marine is saltwater.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

well, im hoping to see some nice fish listed and rare ones too. pics would be neat to see them too...


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

heres my blue ahli..


----------



## rileyabsher (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks soulpride i tested my ph level it was around 8. but iv gotta pick up a tester this weekend. that blue ahli is nice i need to get pics of mine for on here


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

rileyabsher said:


> thanks soulpride i tested my ph level it was around 8. but iv gotta pick up a tester this weekend. that blue ahli is nice i need to get pics of mine for on here


8.0 ph is hard water prefect for african cichlid. any ph over 7.5 hard water. so your gh and kh should be higher then mine. mine gh n kh is between 10-12 gh and 14-20 kh.


----------



## shane2sweet1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nimbochromis Livingstonii...

It looks like a cow, that's why I like it and that's why I bought it. Also, my big male is the beast of my tank and he's only half grown.

As for one I dislike... don't have one. Each fish has its own interesting personality and characteristics.

Sorry no pics, I'm not very internet savvy.


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

My favourite is my Red Empress. Gorgeous fish...period.


----------



## redtop72 (Jun 7, 2010)

I love my deep water haps. These are very cool when they reach full adult size(males). I'll figure out the pic thing soon.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Nothing beats a group of high quality Yellow Labs (from my 75)










As far as favorite single fish I am keeping right now it is either my 8in or so Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)










or my 8in or so Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"










The reason, their looks and personality - peaceful for how big they are relative to their tankmates.

As a genus I would have to say Placidochromis - the Placidochromis electra in my 90










Again, the reason, their looks and personality

But why pick one?










Edit: As far as hate - I had a male Melanochromis auratus wipe ot an entire tank one weekend while I was out of town. I will never dedicate tank space to them again.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Tropheus Moorii


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

well okay... lets not pic one anymore... they are all so awesome!

better yet, lets see em! i guess when you give the names and stuff too it helps people like me that dont know much to see whats what... very cool everyone thanks for posting.

for me, it gives a chance to get a close up of what people have. yah, tanks are neat, but close ups are so detailed.

so i guess its not down to one, but more like a post it gallery 
do we got one of those yet? if so where?

i dont hate the auratus totally, but i will agree he is really mean. i had one and he didnt wipe the tank, but he made everyone in it sad. was better to remove him.

but you gotta love the spunk and the way they maneuver.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i wanted a Nimbochromis Livingstonii but for now i think ill wait. i want a bigger tank for something like that. got any pictures of em?

see, i like these posts, but i noticed alot of people on here dont seem to have tank or fish pictures in your profiles. guess thats why i want to see pics of what people like and have...

its fun sharing.

i wanted a red Red Empress, but cant seem to find any around here. do you guys order alot of these fish?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with cjacob. As far as mbuna go, I seem to have a thing also for the cyno afras and labeotropheus. The Labeos will stop at nothing to graze on a spot of algae. Mine swim into the current of a powerhead to graze on diatoms on the back glass and, if you can believe it, they even swim into the out take from my FX5!

As far as peacocks/haps goes, I really dig GoofBoy's all male tank. I'm gearing up to do an all male myself, but some of his stock that I REALLY like(Spilonotus for one) are too big for a 72 bowfront.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I would have to say my favorite right now are my SRT Kimpuma and Zebra long pelvic Gallireya. My Cobue are small yet and haven't been very easy to capture with camera. I just love their colors and personality.
Least favorite would have to be Kenyi, bought some from PS when I was first starting out and turned out to be a demon fish. When he matured he started killing everything in sight.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

those have neat colors


----------



## leftfish (Apr 27, 2010)

My favorite is my Deep Water Hap (Placidochromis Electra). He is constantly schooling and draws all the shy mean fish into following him around. His pals are a large Venustus, Albino Lab and sometimes my Compressicepts (Eye Biter)

My least fav is the Melanochromis Johanni. My Auratus chases every one around but he is never too mean and just has fun with it never going too far. The Johanni snaps with some meanness. He's leaving very soon.

Dan


----------

